# My buddy an my biggest mushrooms ever



## Tj Colpetsir (Feb 7, 2013)

Found all these giants around one tree!!!


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow!! That's all I have to say about That


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice! Unbelievable what a find! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow! You didn't happen to notice any little blue critters running around them when you picked them did you?


----------



## Tj Colpetsir (Feb 7, 2013)

jatc said:


> Wow! You didn't happen to notice any little blue critters running around them when you picked them did you?


Nope no blue critters just little black bugs


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice, wish all mushrooms were that size, i just might be able to find enough for dinner, lol


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Holy Molley, never seen anything like that. Makes my find seem insignificant.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow! You going to eat that or get it stuffed and mounted


----------



## Tj Colpetsir (Feb 7, 2013)

Tizzo said:


> Wow! You going to eat that or get it stuffed and mounted


Cut it up before I thought about getting it mounted


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

_*

Wow! Those had to be Guinness world record quality!*_

Old


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

what county were those found, I'm in Manistee all I've found is beef steaks. I've literally walked 20 miles in the national forest in the past week.


----------



## Tj Colpetsir (Feb 7, 2013)

ajc1 said:


> what county were those found, I'm in Manistee all I've found is beef steaks. I've literally walked 20 miles in the national forest in the past week.


----------



## Tj Colpetsir (Feb 7, 2013)

St joe county


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

I think you can just put the steak inside that one and then put it on the grill  nice find


----------

